

Show HN: What would I tweet? (Markov tweet generator) - karangoeluw
http://tweeny.herokuapp.com/

======
karangoeluw
This is an open source project BTW: [https://github.com/karan/What-Would-I-
Tweet](https://github.com/karan/What-Would-I-Tweet)

Built using a Python/Flask API backend, and angularjs frontend.

------
iwasphone
Cool concept, but slightly confusing interface. When I type a different
twitter handle it automatically updates below the generated tweet (rather then
when I submit).

~~~
karangoeluw
Yeah I need to fix that! :/

